# 2016 Obituaries



## waltky (Jan 1, 2016)

Nat King Cole's daughter...

*Singer Natalie Cole dead at 65*
_1 Jan.`16  - Grammy-winning singer Natalie Cole, the daughter of Nat King Cole, has died at the age of 65, her family said on Friday._


> The family's statement said Cole died Thursday night at Cedar Sinai Hospital in Los Angeles from "ongoing health issues."  The TMZ celebrity news website said Cole, who worked in the R&B, soul and pop genres, died from congestive heart failure following complications from a kidney transplant and Hepatitis C, diagnosed in 2008.  "It is with heavy hearts that we bring to you all the news of our Mother and sister's passing," the Cole family statement said. " Natalie fought a fierce, courageous battle, dying how she lived - with dignity, strength and honor. Our beloved Mother and sister will be greatly missed and remain UNFORGETTABLE in our hearts forever.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 1, 2016)

Far too many this year.

IMDb Originals Video (In Memoriam: 2015) - IMDb


----------



## waltky (Jan 5, 2016)

Bee Gees manager Robert Stigwood dies...

*Bee Gees manager and Grease producer Robert Stigwood dies*
_5 Jan.`16 - Robert Stigwood, who managed Cream and the Bee Gees before producing the rock musicals Saturday Night Fever and Grease has died at the age of 81.  The Australian impresario's death was confirmed on Facebook by Spencer Gibb, son of Bee Gees star Robin Gibb.  A cause of death was not immediately available._


> Andrew Lloyd Webber was among those paying tribute, describing Stigwood as a "great showman" who "taught me much".  Spencer Gibb called him "a creative genius with a very quick and dry wit" adding that "Robert was the driving force behind The Bee Gees career".  Stigwood started out as an advertising agency copywriter in his native Australia before moving to the UK at the age of 21  There, he made his name representing English singer John Leyton, securing him a role on the TV show Harpers West One. The deal allowed Leyton to perform a song - Johnny Remember Me - which spent four weeks at number one in 1961.  By 1966, after a period of bankruptcy, he became a booking agent for The Who, luring them onto his own Reaction Records label, where they recorded the hit single Substitute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Widow of 1 of 5 Sullivan Brothers Killed During WWII Dies at Age 93*
_ Jan 04, 2016 | The widow of one of Waterloo's five Sullivan brothers killed during World War II has died._


> Katherine McFarland, 93, the widow of Albert Sullivan, youngest of the five brothers and the only one who married, died New Year's Day at the Western Home Communities in Cedar Falls, where she had been staying the past several months, said her granddaughter, Kelly Sullivan, a Cedar Falls elementary school teacher.  Sullivan said her grandmother passed peacefully, fulfilling her granddaughter's wish to see in the New Year with her. "She was my best buddy," Sullivan said.  McFarland was popular at the Western Home cottage where she stayed, sang karaoke and was referred to as "Kate the Great" by staff.
> 
> That's also what Albert "Al" Sullivan thought too, on May, 11, 1940, when he married McFarland, then Katherine Rooff, the daughter of Bulgarian and Irish immigrants, known as "Keena" to family. However, Al Sullivan passed out cold at the altar at their wedding Mass, at Sacred Heart Catholic Church.  "No kidding. Balk! Down he went. He was so nervous," Katherine recalled with a laugh in a 2012 interview.  Albert was standing next to his best man, Leo Rooff, Katherine's cousin, who 30 years later would become mayor of Waterloo. Albert's sister, Genevieve Sullivan, was maid of honor.  "We just looked at him. What could we do?" she said. But Albert came to and the ceremony went on without incident from that point.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 6, 2016)

Former principal conductor of the New York Philharmonic passes on at 90...

*French conductor, composer Pierre Boulez dies at 90*
_Jan 6,`16  -- Pierre Boulez, the former principal conductor of the New York Philharmonic who moved between conducting, composition and teaching over a long career that made him one of the leading figures in modern classical music, has died at age 90._


> Boulez, who had been unable to conduct recently due to increasing eye problems, died "peacefully" Tuesday at his home in Baden-Baden, Germany, said his assistant Marion Thiem.  "Pierre Boulez made French music shine throughout the world," French President Francois Hollande said Wednesday in a statement. "As a composer and conductor, he always wanted to reflect on his era."  Born in Montbrison, France, on March 26, 1925, Boulez initially studied mathematics as a youth before switching to music. He studied harmony at the Paris Conservatory with composer Olivier Messiaen and had lessons from Rene Leibowitz in the dissonant 20th-century style known as twelve-tone composition. His compositions include the Second Piano Sonata from 1947-48 and "Le Marteau Sans Maitre (The Hammer Without A Master), a setting of surrealist poetry by Rene Char for six instruments and alto voice.
> 
> He turned more and more from composition to conducting, leading the New York Philharmonic, where he succeeded Leonard Bernstein, and the BBC Symphony Orchestra during the 1970s.  He led Wagner's "Ring" cycle of operas at the Bayreuth Festival Theater and also worked with the Chicago Symphony, the Cleveland Orchestra, Orchestre de Paris and the London Symphony Orchestra. His recordings won 26 Grammys.  In 1977, he launched IRCAM, a Paris-based institute focused on music, acoustics and electronics.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 11, 2016)

Another great R&B singer passes on...

*Rhythm and blues singer Otis Clay dies, aged 73*
_Mon, Jan 11, 2016 - Blues Hall of Fame rhythm and blues artist Otis Clay, known as much for his big heart and charitable work in Chicago as for his singing, has died. He was 73._


> The Mississippi-born Clay — whose gruff tenor-tinged voice on blues songs such as Trying to Live My Life Without You varied from his haunting but hopeful baritone on gospel standards like When the Gates Swing Open — died suddenly of a heart attack on Friday, his daughter Ronda Tankson said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 11, 2016)

David Bowie

David Bowie, Legendary British Singer, Dead at 69

David Bowie died on Sunday. He was 69. The British singer’s official Facebook page confirmed the news late Sunday night. “David Bowie died peacefully today surrounded by his family after a courageous 18 month battle with cancer. While many of you will share in this loss, we ask that you respect the family’s privacy during their time of grief,” read the post


----------



## waltky (Jan 15, 2016)

Celine Dion's husband dies...

*Rene Angelil, husband of Celine Dion, dies in Nevada*
_14 Jan.`16  — Rene Angelil, Celine Dion's husband and manager, who molded her from a French-speaking Canadian ingénue into one of the world's most successful singers, died Thursday after a long battle with throat cancer, officials and family members said._


> The 73-year-old Angelil died in the suburban Las Vegas home in Henderson he shared with Dion and their three children.  Angelil died of natural causes under the care of a doctor, Clark County Coroner John Fudenberg said. No further investigation was expected.  A post on Dion's Facebook page said: "It is with deep sadness that we announce that René Angélil, aged 73, died this morning at her residence in Las Vegas after a long and courageous fight against cancer. The family wishes to live the mourning in privacy."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2016)

waltky said:


> Celine Dion's husband dies...
> 
> *Rene Angelil, husband of Celine Dion, dies in Nevada*
> _14 Jan.`16  — Rene Angelil, Celine Dion's husband and manager, who molded her from a French-speaking Canadian ingénue into one of the world's most successful singers, died Thursday after a long battle with throat cancer, officials and family members said._
> ...




I read they were so close ...loved each other so much....she must be devastated 

RIP Rene Angelil.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 15, 2016)

waltky said:


> Celine Dion's husband dies...
> 
> *Rene Angelil, husband of Celine Dion, dies in Nevada*
> _14 Jan.`16  — Rene Angelil, Celine Dion's husband and manager, who molded her from a French-speaking Canadian ingénue into one of the world's most successful singers, died Thursday after a long battle with throat cancer, officials and family members said._
> ...


Very sad indeed. They were very much in love from what I have read.


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2016)

Sorry, but I read fairly recently they were getting a divorce. So, maybe not so close anymore. 

Then his cancer came back. 

RIP Rene


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 16, 2016)

RIP...Democrat party.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 16, 2016)

I received an E-mail in early December from one of my fellow 1st Cavalry Div. Assoc. members about another member's death. I met him a number of times over the years and he was one of my heroes. He was a hero to his people while he was in a German concentration camp and a hero to members of the 8th Cavalry Regiment and members of the 1st Cavalry Div. He received the MOH for his bravery about 50 years later than he should have been awarded. His name was *Tibor Rubin* and here is his MOH citation and a brief biography. This has nothing to do with music but Tibor probably has the angels singing.


Tibor Rubin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2016)

Poor Celine Dion has lost another loved one. 

Celine Dion's brother dies of cancer days after death of husband Rene Angelil


----------



## Alex. (Jan 16, 2016)

skye said:


> Poor Celine Dion has lost another loved one.
> 
> Celine Dion's brother dies of cancer days after death of husband Rene Angelil


That is very sad.

Also, to dispel all the  rumors and haters. “'Rene says to me, 'I want to die in your arms.' OK, fine, I'll be there, you'll die in my arms.'”Looks like a true love story

Celine Dion: Rene hopes to 'die in my arms'


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah, isn't it sad they were about to divorce? They were already legally separated. I ♥ Celine.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)

Dayum. Celine lost both within days. Double whammy. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 16, 2016)

Many of are probably not old enough to remember this young lady.

Noreen Corcoran, the Adopted Niece on TV's 'Bachelor Father,' Dies at 72

It's only been a couple of months since her brother, Kevin 'Moochie' Cocoran passed away.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)

Damn. 2016 is not looking so slick.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 16, 2016)

Former NFL *coach* Ted Marchibroda
Former Colts coach, broadcaster Marchibroda dies at age 84


----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2016)

*RIP Glenn Frey*



*"Glenn Frey  Eagles Guitarist Dead At 67*


*Glenn Frey*, a founding member and guitarist of the Eagles, has died ... TMZ has learned.
We're told the cause of death was a combination of complications from rheumatoid arthritis, acute ulcerative colitis, and pneumonia.

Frey had been battling intestinal issues for months and had surgery in November. We're told in the last few days his condition took a turn for the worse. He died in New York City."

http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/18/glenn-frey-the-eagles-dead/#ixzz3xdcoeFSQ​
*Glenn Frey - The Heat Is On*


----------



## rcfieldz (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## waltky (Jan 18, 2016)

Drummer for cult favorite Mott the Hoople dies...

*Mott The Hoople drummer Griffin dies aged 67*
_18 January 2016 - Dale Griffin, drummer for rock group Mott The Hoople, has died aged 67._


> He was a founder member of the group, best known for classic tracks Roll Away The Stone and All The Young Dudes.  The latter was written and produced by David Bowie, who sang backing vocals on the track.  The band, who made eight albums during their five-and-a-half year existence, reformed to mark their 40th anniversary in 2009 - but Griffin was too ill to take part.
> 
> He died peacefully in his sleep on Sunday night, said Peter Purnell from record label Angel Air records.  He called Griffin "one of the nicest, friendly and talented men I have ever known."  "All he ever wanted was for his beloved Mott The Hoople to reform and it was his determination that achieved that very feat in 2009 but sadly by then he was too ill to perform at the five sold-out dates - though he did join the band for encores."
> 
> ...


----------



## rcfieldz (Jan 18, 2016)

waltky said:


> Drummer for cult favorite Mott the Hoople dies...
> 
> *Mott The Hoople drummer Griffin dies aged 67*
> _18 January 2016 - Dale Griffin, drummer for rock group Mott The Hoople, has died aged 67._
> ...


I really liked Mott.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 19, 2016)

Entertainment industry has already lost so many in the first few weeks of the year. 2016 isn't looking hopeful


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 19, 2016)

Mic Gillette of Tower of Power, Dies at 65
The world lost Mic Gillette last weekend as well


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 26, 2016)

Goodbye Fish

Abe Vigoda, Det. Fish on TV's 'Barney Miller,' Dies at 94


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 26, 2016)

James Stewart "Jimmy" Bain was a Scottish musician, best known for playing bass guitar in the bands Rainbow and Dio. He also worked with Thin Lizzy frontman Phil Lynott, co-writing on his solo albums


----------



## waltky (Jan 31, 2016)

World's top chef found dead at his home...

*'World's best chef' Benoit Violier dies aged 44*
_31 Jan.`16 - Chef Benoit Violier, whose Swiss restaurant was named the best in the world in December, has been found dead at his home._


> Mr Violier, 44, ran the Restaurant de l'Hotel de Ville in Crissier, near the city of Lausanne.  It earned three Michelin stars and came top in France's La Liste ranking of the world's 1,000 best eateries.  Swiss police said Mr Violier, who was born in France, is believed to have killed himself.  The Swiss news website 24 Heures said (in French) that Mr Violier had been due to attend the launch of the new Michelin guide in Paris on Monday.  His death comes some six months after that of Philippe Rochat, his mentor and predecessor at the Restaurant de l'Hotel de Ville.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 3, 2016)

Bob Elliott

Bob Elliott, the Deadpan Half of Bob and Ray Comedy Team, Dies at 92

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/04/a...medy-fame-dies-at-92.html?partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## waltky (Feb 5, 2016)

Earth, Wind & Fire founder Maurice White dies...

*Earth, Wind & Fire founder Maurice White dead at 74*
_February 4, 2016 | Earth, Wind & Fire founder Maurice White, whose horn-driven band sold more than 90 million albums and made hits like "September," ''Shining Star" and "Boogie Wonderland," died Wednesday at his home in Los Angeles, his brother Verdine said._


> White, who was 74, suffered from Parkinson's Disease and had retreated from the public even as the band he founded kept performing.  "My brother, hero and best friend Maurice White passed away peacefully last night in his sleep," Verdine White, also a member of the band, told The Associated Press on Thursday. "While the world has lost another great musician and legend, our family asks that our privacy is respected as we start what will be a very difficult and life changing transition in our lives. Thank you for your prayers and well wishes."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 5, 2016)

well crap....I'm going to have to quit watching this thread...there are too many updates


----------



## waltky (Feb 5, 2016)

Playboy Model Katie May Dies at Age 34...

*Playboy Model Katie May Dies at Age 34 After Suffering Stroke: Report*
_February 5, 2016 - Playboy model Katie May passed away on Thursday, February 4, after suffering a serious stroke on Monday, February 1, according to TMZ. She was 34. According to the site, May, known as the “Queen of Snapchat,” was taken off life support on Thursday and died surrounded by her family and friends._


> May’s family set up a GoFundMe page on Thursday to raise funds to support her 7-year-old daughter, Mia.  “Anyone who was lucky enough to know Katie May was truly blessed by her incredible heart, mind and soul,” the donation page reads. “She was an inspiration and a guiding light to so many people in this world. Please help us by donating money to support her daughter and best friend Mia. We want to raise as much money for Mia’s living trust as possible to ensure she will always be taken care of. Mia was Katie’s whole life, so please help Katie, Mia and us by donating money to Mia.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Apollo 14 astronaut Edgar Mitchell, 85, dies in West Palm Beach*
_Friday, Feb. 5, 2016 | Astronaut Edgar D. Mitchell, who was part of the Apollo 14 space crew that flew to the moon in 1971, died late Thursday in West Palm Beach, according to his family._


> Mitchell, 85, lived in suburban Lake Worth and died at a local hospice at about 10 p.m. Thursday, his daughter, former West Palm Beach City Commissioner Kimberly Mitchell told The Palm Beach Post.  Mitchell’s ex-wife, Anita Mitchell, is a former Republican Party chairman for Palm Beach County and is currently Palm Beach County campaign chairman for former Florida governor and presidential candidate Jeb Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skye (Feb 5, 2016)

((( Edgar Mitchell )))   

RIP


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 15, 2016)

Vanity

Vanity, Former Prince Protégé & Leader of the Vanity 6, Dies at 57 | Billboard


----------



## skye (Feb 15, 2016)

She was no astronaut but by God may she rest in peace!


----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)

How sad. Died from years of crack cocaine use.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 15, 2016)

"Matthews died from kidney failure, the result of years of crack cocaine abuse, _The Hollywood Reporter_ has confirmed. She died in a hospital in Fremont, Calif."

A cautionary tale.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 15, 2016)

Alex. said:


> "Matthews died from kidney failure, the result of years of crack cocaine abuse, _The Hollywood Reporter_ has confirmed. She died in a hospital in Fremont, Calif."
> 
> A cautionary tale.




"After being diagnosed with the kidney condition sclerosis encapsulating peritonitis, she set up a crowdfunding campaign to help pay for her medical treatment but fell more than $43,000 short of her goal."

She probably spent 5 times that on cocaine.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 15, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > "Matthews died from kidney failure, the result of years of crack cocaine abuse, _The Hollywood Reporter_ has confirmed. She died in a hospital in Fremont, Calif."
> ...


I am sure she did.

She could have used the clout at being with Prince as a force to combat drug abuse and help save lives.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 15, 2016)

Tried to find a song/video of Prince for tribute. Apparently Prince owns all rights to his music & doesn't share. The only thing I could find on YouTube was this version of Purple Rain. I was looking for When Doves Cry


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 15, 2016)

Here, this one's better anyway


----------



## Alex. (Feb 16, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Here, this one's better anyway


nice talent,  in the end just another sad story.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 17, 2016)

George Gaynes Dies; ‘Police Academy’ & ‘Punky Brewster’ Regular Was 98 

Is it really going to be like this throughout the year? Almost everyday another passes?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 19, 2016)

Harper Lee, Writer

Harper Lee, author of "To Kill a Mockingbird,' dies - county official


----------



## waltky (Feb 19, 2016)

Harper Lee, Author of To Kill a Mockingbird passes on at 89...

* Harper Lee, To Kill a Mockingbird author, dies aged 89*
_Friday 19 February 2016 - Writer whose 1961 novel became a defining text of 20th-century literature and of racial troubles in the American south has died in Monroeville, Alabama_


> Harper Lee, whose 1961 novel To Kill a Mockingbird became a national institution and the defining text on the racial troubles of the American deep south, has died at the age of 89.  Lee, or Nelle as she was known to those close to her, had lived for several years in a nursing home less than a mile from the house in which she had grown up in Monroeville, Alabama – the setting for the fictional Maycomb of her famous book. The town’s mayor, Mike Kennedy, confirmed the author’s death.  Until last year, Lee had been something of a one-book literary wonder. To Kill a Mockingbird, her 1961 epic narrative about small-town lawyer Atticus Finch’s battle to save the life of a black resident threatened by a racist mob, sold more than 40 million copies around the world and earned her a Pulitzer prize. George Bush awarded her the presidential medal of freedom in 2007.
> 
> But from the moment Mockingbird was published to almost instant success the author consistently avoided public attention and insisted that she had no intention of releasing further works. That self-imposed purdah ended abruptly when, amid considerable controversy, it was revealed a year ago that a second novel had been discovered which was published as Go Set a Watchman in July 2015.  The house where Lee lived for years with her sister Alice sat quiet and empty on Friday. The inside of the house appeared unchanged from when she lived there – antique furniture was stacked with books, audio cassettes and gift baskets.  Her neighbor for 40 years, Sue Sellers, said Lee would have appreciated the quiet. “She was such a private person,” she said. “All she wanted was privacy, but she didn’t get much. There always somebody following her around."
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 4, 2016)

Country Singer Joey Feek Dies at 40


----------



## waltky (Mar 5, 2016)

Conrack passes on...

*'Prince of Tides' author Pat Conroy dies at 70*
_5 Mar.`16 - Pat Conroy, the beloved author of "The Great Santini" and "The Prince of Tides" and other best-sellers who drew upon his bruising childhood and the vistas of South Carolina and became one of the country's most compelling and popular storytellers, died Friday evening. He was 70._


> Conroy, who announced last month that he had pancreatic cancer, died at home among family and loved ones in Beaufort, South Carolina, according to his publisher. The heavy-set author had battled other health problems in recent years, including diabetes, high blood pressure and a failing liver.  "The water is wide and he has now passed over," his wife, novelist Cassandra Conroy, said in a statement from publisher Doubleday.  South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley tweeted: "We can find comfort knowing his words and love for SC will live on."  Funeral arrangements were still being made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 6, 2016)

Nancy Reagan passes on...

*Former first lady Nancy Reagan dies at 94 in California*
_Mar 6,`16 -- Nancy Reagan, the helpmate, backstage adviser and fierce protector of Ronald Reagan in his journey from actor to president - and finally during his 10-year battle with Alzheimer's disease - has died. She was 94.  The former first lady died Sunday at her home in the Bel-Air section of Los Angeles of congestive heart failure, assistant Allison Borio told The Associated Press._


> Her best-known project as first lady was the "Just Say No" campaign to help kids and teens stay off drugs.  When she swept into the White House in 1981, the former Hollywood actress partial to designer gowns and pricey china was widely dismissed as a pre-feminist throwback, concerned only with fashion, decorating and entertaining. By the time she moved out eight years later, Mrs. Reagan was fending off accusations that she was a behind-the-scenes "dragon lady" wielding unchecked power over the Reagan administration - and doing it based on astrology to boot.  All along she maintained that her only mission was to back her "Ronnie" and strengthen his presidency.
> 
> Mrs. Reagan carried that charge through the rest of her days. She served as a full-time caretaker as Alzheimer's melted away her husband's memory. After his death in June 2004 she dedicated herself to tending his legacy, especially at his presidential library in California, where he had served as governor.  She also championed Alzheimer's patients, raising millions of dollars for research and breaking with fellow conservative Republicans to advocate for stem cell studies. Her dignity and perseverance in these post-White House roles helped smooth over the public's fickle perceptions of the former first lady.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Email inventor Ray Tomlinson dies at 74*
_Sun, 06 Mar 2016 - Internet pioneer Ray Tomlinson, who is credited with the invention of email, dies at the age of 74._


> The US computer programmer came up with the idea of electronic messages that could be sent from one network to another in 1971.  His invention included the ground-breaking use of the @ symbol in email addresses, which is now standard.  Tomlinson died of an apparent heart attack on Saturday, according to reports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 9, 2016)

Sir George Martin, original producer of the Beatles passes on at 90...

*George Martin, guided the Beatles to global fame, dies at 90*
_Mar 9,`16  -- George Martin, the Beatles' urbane producer who quietly guided the band's swift, historic transformation from rowdy club act to musical and cultural revolutionaries, has died, his management said Wednesday. He was 90._


> Too modest to claim the title of the fifth Beatle, the tall, elegant Londoner produced some of the most popular and influential albums of modern times - "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band," ''Revolver," ''Rubber Soul," ''Abbey Road" - elevating rock LPs to art forms: "concepts."  Martin won six Grammys and was inducted in 1999 into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. Three years earlier, he was knighted by Queen Elizabeth II.
> 
> Former Beatle Paul McCartney said Martin had been "a true gentleman and like a second father to me."  "If anyone earned the title of the fifth Beatle it was George," McCartney said. "From the day that he gave the Beatles our first recording contract, to the last time I saw him, he was the most generous, intelligent and musical person I've ever had the pleasure to know."  Beatles drummer Ringo Starr tweeted earlier: "God bless George Martin peace and love to Judy and his family love Ringo and Barbara. George will be missed."
> 
> ...



See also:

*George Martin, the perfect catalyst for the Beatles' success*
_Mar 9,`16 - The Beatles were a miracle not only of talent, but of chemistry. No producer was better suited for them than the resourceful and open-minded Sir George Martin, who dedicated himself to serving their vision instead of imposing his own. And no act Martin worked with before or after approached the Beatles' historic power._


> Martin, the elegant Londoner behind the band's swift transformation from rowdy club act to musical and cultural revolutionaries, was remembered Wednesday with tributes to his rarely erring taste, his musicianship and his contribution to developing the technology of pop music.  "If anyone earned the title of the fifth Beatle it was George," Paul McCartney said Wednesday following the announcement of Martin's death at age 90.
> 
> Many felt he deserved the title, but he was too modest to claim it while producing some of the most beloved songs and most popular and influential albums of modern times - "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band," ''Revolver," ''Rubber Soul," ''Abbey Road" - elevating rock LPs from ways to cash in on hit singles to art forms, "concepts." From a raw first album in 1962 that took a day to make, to the months-long production of "Sgt. Pepper" just five years later, Martin would preside, assist and sometimes stand aside as the Beatles advanced by giant steps as songwriters and sonic explorers.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 11, 2016)

Keith Emerson, keyboardist for Emerson, Lake and Palmer dies of suicide...

*Progressive rock legend Emerson dies*
_Sat, 12 Mar 2016 - Progressive rock legend Keith Emerson of Emerson, Lake and Palmer dies of a self-inflicted gunshot wound, aged 71, police tell the BBC._


> Keith Emerson, the co-founder and keyboardist of progressive rock group Emerson, Lake and Palmer, has died aged 71, according to his former bandmates.  "We regret to announce that Keith Emerson died last night at his home in Santa Monica, Los Angeles," read a statement on the band's Facebook page.  Emerson was considered one of the top keyboard players of the prog rock era.  He died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound to the head, Santa Monica police confirmed to the BBC.  His death was being investigated as a suicide, police added.  A police spokesman said Emerson's body was found in the early hours of Friday morning by his girlfriend Mari Kawaguchi at their flat in the Californian city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Keith Emerson of Emerson, Lake and Palmer Dies at 71*
_Mar 11 2016  — Keith Emerson, founder and keyboardist of the progressive-rock band Emerson, Lake and Palmer, has died, his longtime partner announced Friday. He was 71._


> Mari Kawaguchi said she found Emerson dead at around 1:30 a.m. at their condominium in the coastal suburb of Santa Monica, California but he could have died Thursday evening or night. She declined to disclose the cause of his death.  "Keith was a gentle soul whose love for music and passion for his performance as a keyboard player will remain unmatched for many years to come," his former bandmate, drummer Carl Palmer, said in a statement. "He was a pioneer and an innovator whose musical genius touched all of us in the worlds of rock, classical and jazz. I will always remember his warm smile, good sense of humor, compelling showmanship and dedication to his musical craft. I am very lucky to have known him and to have made the music we did together."
> 
> Kawaguchi said Emerson was able to compose without any instrument.  "He was just natural. The music was always in his head, always," she said. "Even when he was sleeping, you know, I could tell he was always thinking about music. Sometimes he would wake up and compose music. And it was all so, so beautiful."
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 11, 2016)

Jazz great Ernestine Anderson dies


----------



## waltky (Mar 12, 2016)

More tribute to Keith Emerson...

*Keith Emerson of Emerson, Lake and Palmer dies at 71*
_March 11, 2016  — Keith Emerson, founder and keyboardist of the progressive-rock band Emerson, Lake and Palmer, has died. He was 71._


> Emerson's longtime partner, Mari Kawaguchi, called police to his condominium in Santa Monica, California, at about 1:30 a.m. on Friday.  Emerson had an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound to the head, and authorities are investigating his death as a possible suicide. Kawaguchi told police that Emerson could have died anywhere between Thursday evening and Friday morning.  Emerson, Palmer and vocalist/guitarist Greg Lake were giants of progressive rock in the 1970s, recording six platinum-selling albums. They and other hit groups such as Pink Floyd, the Moody Blues and Genesis stepped away from rock's emphasis on short songs with dance beats, instead creating albums with ornate pieces full of complicated rhythms, intricate chords and time signature changes. The orchestrations drew on classical and jazz styles and sometimes wedded traditional rock instruments with full orchestras.
> 
> Emerson, Lake and Palmer's 1973 album "Brain Salad Surgery" included a nearly 30-minute composition called "Karn Evil 9" that featured a Moog synthesizer and the eerie, carnival-like lyric: "Welcome back my friends, to the show that never ends."  A musical prodigy, Emerson was born in Todmorden, Yorkshire in England. By his late teens, he was playing in blues and jazz clubs in London. He helped form one of the first progressive rock groups, the Nice, before hooking up with Lake and Palmer in 1970 and debuting with them at the Isle of Wight Festival, shows that also featured Jimi Hendrix and the Who.  Although it filled stadiums, ELP also was ridiculed as the embodiment of the pomposity and self-indulgence that rock supposedly stood against. When the punk movement took off in the mid-'70s, the band was a special target, openly loathed by the Sex Pistols' Johnny Rotten among others.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 14, 2016)

Jazz singer Ernestine Anderson dies at 87...

*Jazz singer and Grammy nominee Ernestine Anderson dies at 87*
_14 Mar.`16  — Ernestine Anderson, the internationally celebrated jazz vocalist who earned four Grammy nominations during a six-decade career, has died. She was 87._


> The King County Medical Examiner's Office said Sunday that it received a report that Anderson died of natural causes Thursday at a nursing home in Shoreline.  The jazz and blues singer performed all over the world, from the Kennedy Center and Carnegie Hall to festivals in South America, Japan and Europe, The Seattle Times reported (Jazz great Ernestine Anderson dies ).  She toured widely and sang with bands led by Los Angeles R&B singer Johnny Otis and swing-band leader Lionel Hampton. She performed at the presidential inauguration of Dwight D. Eisenhower.
> 
> Childhood friend and producer Quincy Jones once described her voice as the sound of "honey at dusk."  Anderson, who was born in Houston to a construction worker and homemaker, began singing in church when she was 3 years old. She won a talent contest when she was 12 and sang at Houston's Eldorado Ballroom once a week for about four months.  Her family moved to Seattle in 1944 where she attended Garfield High School and began singing with the Bumps Blackwell Junior Band, featuring Jones, saxophonist Buddy Catlett and others. She left home at 18 to hit the road with Otis' band.  She recorded her first single "K.C. Lover/Good Lovin' Babe" in 1948 and also married for the first time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 17, 2016)

Frank Sinatra Jr

Frank Sinatra, Jr. dies of heart attack at 72


----------



## Howey (Mar 17, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Frank Sinatra Jr
> 
> Frank Sinatra, Jr. dies of heart attack at 72



He was here in town for a show. Guess he didn't make it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 17, 2016)

Paul Daniels, Magician

Obituary: Paul Daniels - BBC News


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 18, 2016)

Joe Santos






'The Rockford Files' Actor Joe Santos Dead at 84


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 19, 2016)

Robert Horton, of Wagon Train, and A Man called Shenandoah, passed away at the age of 91 on 9 March, 2016.

Robert Horton (I) - News


----------



## waltky (Mar 22, 2016)

Andy Grove passes on...

*Intel mastermind, Silicon Valley statesman Andy Grove dead at 79*
_Mon Mar 21, 2016 - Andy Grove, the Silicon Valley elder statesman who made Intel into the world's top chipmaker and helped usher in the personal computer age, died on Tuesday at age 79, Intel said._


> The company did not describe the circumstances of his death but Grove, who endured the Nazi occupation of Hungary during World War Two, living under a fake name, and came to the United States to escape the chaos of Soviet rule, had suffered from Parkinson's.  Grove was Intel’s first hire after it was founded in 1968 and became the practical-minded member of a triumvirate that eventually led “Intel Inside” processors to be used in more than 80 percent of the world’s personal computers.
> 
> With his motto "only the paranoid survive," which became the title of his best-selling management book, Grove championed an innovative environment within Intel that became a blueprint for successful California startups.  Grove, who was named man of the year by Time magazine in 1997, encouraged disagreement and insisted employees be vigilant of disruptions in industry and technology that could be major dangers - or opportunities - for Intel. In doing so, he could be mercurial and demanding with employees who he thought were not doing enough and in 1981 required the staff to work two extra hours a day with no extra pay.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 22, 2016)

Ex Toronto mayor Rob Ford dies at age 46...

*Rob Ford, Toronto ex-mayor, dies aged 46 from cancer*
_22 March 2016 - Former Toronto Mayor Rob Ford has died at the age of 46 after fighting cancer, his family has said._


> Mr Ford, who battled drug and alcohol addiction, was diagnosed with a rare form of cancer in 2014.  He gained international notoriety after admitting smoking crack cocaine in 2013, but he was loved by supporters.  "A dedicated man of the people, Councillor Ford spent his life serving the citizens of Toronto," his family said in a statement.  He could not run for re-election as mayor in 2014 due to his cancer diagnosis, but won a city council seat in a landslide result.  His image contrasted sharply with Canada's usual calm, buttoned-up politics.
> 
> Reacting to his death, Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau tweeted: "Rob Ford fought cancer with courage and determination. My condolences and best wishes to the Ford family today."  The current mayor of Toronto, John Tory, said in a statement that "the city is reeling with this news".  "He was a man who spoke his mind and who ran for office because of the deeply felt convictions that he had.  "I know there are many who were affected by his gregarious nature and approach to public service.''
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 23, 2016)

Rapper Phife Dawg of A Tribe Called Quest Reportedly Dies at Age 45: The Hip-Hop Community Reacts


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 23, 2016)

Rita Gam, Glamorous Actress in 1950s Films, Dies at 88


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 23, 2016)

Former MLB player, broadcaster Joe Garagiola dead at 90


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 23, 2016)

Former Bachelor Contestant Dies In Plane Crash


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 23, 2016)

Ken Howard, SAG-AFTRA President, Dies at 71

Ken Howard, "the Great White Hope"


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 23, 2016)

James Douglas Dies: ‘Peyton Place’, ‘As The World Turns’ Actor Was 86


----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> James Douglas Dies: ‘Peyton Place’, ‘As The World Turns’ Actor Was 86




He is gone too?....sad  

Rest In Peace


----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2016)

I was going to say something

but I will not

something about how men were more sexy and attractive in the early 1960s or before.....much more men unlike today...in some instances....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 24, 2016)

Garry Shandling Dead at 66

Garry Shandling Dead at 66


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 24, 2016)

Dutch soccer great Johan Cruyff dies at age 68


----------



## Toro (Mar 25, 2016)

Shandling and Cruyff were both brilliant at their crafts.

RIP


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 26, 2016)

Peter Brown
Lawman
Laredo
assorted movies
various soap operas

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/27/a...or-in-westerns-and-soaps-dies-at-80.html?_r=1

Fine actor, terrible way to go


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 26, 2016)

skye said:


> I was going to say something
> 
> but I will not
> 
> something about how men were more sexy and attractive in the early 1960s or before.....much more men unlike today...in some instances....


I sense a daddy complex. LOL 
Father complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 26, 2016)

The Waltons and Falcon Crest Creator Earl Hamner Jr. Dead at 92


David Smyrl, Mr. Handford on ‘Sesame Street,’ Dies at 80


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 29, 2016)

ABC PHOTO ARCHIVES/DISNEY ABC TELEVISION GROUP/GETTY IMAGES
James Noble: Actor Known for Role as Gov. Eugene Gatling in 'Benson' Dies at 94, Spokesman Says


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 29, 2016)

ya know sumptin? everytime I see an alert for this thread all I can think is 'now who's gone'? In the first 3 months of this year, we've lost how many? 20+? and we still have 2 more days.
What in the world is going on that we've lost so many in so short of time? It hasn't been like this in years past has it? Even on a personal level, people are dropping like flies. Sorry, bad terminology..but geez


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 29, 2016)

Benson's James Noble Dead at 94


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 29, 2016)

Eric Engberg Dies: Longtime CBS News Correspondent Was 74


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 29, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Benson's James Noble Dead at 94



Beat ya by 12 hours


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 29, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Benson's James Noble Dead at 94
> ...



ooops


----------



## waltky (Apr 6, 2016)

Died on his 79th birthday of pneumonia...

*Country legend Merle Haggard dead at 79*
_Wed, 06 Apr 2016 - Haggard wrote songs, sang and played fiddle and guitar, usually singing about American pride, rebels and outlaws._


> American country music legend Merle Haggard has died of pneumonia on his 79th birthday, his manager confirmed.  He is credited with helping to define the "Bakersfield sound", country music with a distinctive twang and lack of sophisticated production.  Haggard wrote songs, sang and played fiddle and guitar, usually singing about American pride and outlaws.  He was a member of the Country Music Hall of Fame with dozens of albums and top hits.
> 
> The singer, who battled lung cancer in 2008, had recently cancelled April tour dates due to illness and said he hoped to be back on the road in May.  Rolling Stone magazine has described him as "the backbone of one of the greatest repertoires an all of American music, plain-spoken songs populated by the kinds of working people Haggard grew up with: farmers, hobos, convicts, widows, musicians and drunks".  His top hits include Mama Tried, The Fugitive, If We Make It Through December and Okie from Muskogee.
> 
> ...


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2016)

RIP  Merle Haggard   

*"- Cotton Patch Blues"*


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)

How sad, and on his birthday no less. RIP


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 6, 2016)

This is the first time that I know of someone going forward on their own birthday! I love to hear him sing "Pancho & Lefty" with the red headed stranger! For Merle to go now most definitely stands out for me because his son, Ben, actually placed his stamp of approval on a message that I left for the ACM award show powers that be this past Sunday night over at the Twitter website. I ordered them to learn how to remember our legends because during the show they didn't acknowledge any of the ones in country music that went forward this past year. May Merle's passing make them realize how important it really is to never forget those who paved the road the stars of today are walking on.

God bless you and Merle's family and the remainder of our legends always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2016)

JOSweetHeart said:


> This is the first time that I know of someone going forward on their own birthday! I love to hear him sing "Pancho & Lefty" with the red headed stranger! For Merle to go now most definitely stands out for me because his son, Ben, actually placed his stamp of approval on a message that I left for the ACM award show powers that be this past Sunday night over at the Twitter website. I ordered them to learn how to remember our legends because during the show they didn't acknowledge any of the ones in country music that went forward this past year. May Merle's passing make them realize how important it really is to never forget those who paved the road the stars of today are walking on.
> 
> God bless you and Merle's family and the remainder of our legends always!!!
> 
> Holly


"For Merle to go now most definitely stands out for me because his son, Ben, actually placed his stamp of approval on a message that I left for the ACM award show powers that be this past Sunday night over at the Twitter website."

That is a nice memory for you and any fan.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2016)

*Merle Haggard - Natural High *


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 6, 2016)

Alex. said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time that I know of someone going forward on their own birthday! I love to hear him sing "Pancho & Lefty" with the red headed stranger! For Merle to go now most definitely stands out for me because his son, Ben, actually placed his stamp of approval on a message that I left for the ACM award show powers that be this past Sunday night over at the Twitter website. I ordered them to learn how to remember our legends because during the show they didn't acknowledge any of the ones in country music that went forward this past year. May Merle's passing make them realize how important it really is to never forget those who paved the road the stars of today are walking on.
> ...


Thank you! It was most definitely unexpected.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 18, 2016)

Knew it wasn't far off

Doris Roberts, Star of 'Everybody Loves Raymond,' Dies at 90 (Report)

Doris Roberts, who delighted audiences as the meddling mother next door on Everybody Loves Raymond, has died, TMZ reports. She was 90.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 18, 2016)

^^^ I wonder what it is that got her. So far, I have not seen it said. Was she sick?

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 18, 2016)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ I wonder what it is that got her. So far, I have not seen it said. Was she sick?
> 
> God bless you and her family always!!!
> 
> Holly


"died Sunday night in her sleep of natural causes in Los Angeles, Janet Daily said"


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 18, 2016)

^^^ Thanks for filling me in. That is how my newest favorite singer went forward. The late beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal went to bed and never woke up.   

God bless you and his family and Doris's family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 21, 2016)

Pop superstar Prince dies at his Minnesota home

Prince dead at 57 from flu


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 21, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pop superstar Prince dies at his Minnesota home
> 
> Prince dead at 57 from flu



 damn I was going to see him a few years back and thought I would next time around...not now..

.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 21, 2016)

He died from the flu? 

Yeah right.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 21, 2016)

R.I.P. Prince

Unbelievable talent, sad


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 21, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> He died from the flu?
> 
> Yeah right.



He was in the hospital a week before for a bad flu. ...they should have kept him longer.


----------



## konradv (Apr 21, 2016)

R.I.P. Prince


Little Red Corvette


----------



## konradv (Apr 21, 2016)

Purple Rain


----------



## waltky (Apr 21, 2016)

Music superstar Prince dies at 57...

*Prince, hugely inventive, influential musician, dead at 57*
_Apr 21,`16  -- Prince could play guitar like Carlos Santana or Jimi Hendrix, sing like James Brown, turn out pop melodies worthy of Motown or lay down the deepest grooves this side of Sly and the Family Stone. But no one could mistake his sound for anyone but Prince._


> The dazzlingly talented and charismatic singer, songwriter, arranger and instrumentalist who died Thursday at his home drew upon the history of modern popular music and created a gender- and genre-defying blend of rock, funk and soul. With hits including "1999," ''Purple Rain" and "Little Red Corvette," Prince's records sold more than 100 million copies and earned him Grammys and an Academy Award for music.  The Minneapolis native stood just 5 feet, 2 inches, yet made a powerful visual impact at the dawn of the MTV era, proving to be the Little Richard for the '80s, from his wispy moustache and tall pompadour to his colorful and suggestive outfits - the counterpart to the openly erotic lyrics that made him one of the most sexually daring artists of the era.
> 
> But his greatest legacy was as a musician, summoning original and compelling sounds at will, whether playing guitar in a flamboyant style that drew on Hendrix, switching his vocals from a nasally scream to an erotic falsetto, or turning out album after album of stunningly innovative material. Among his other notable releases: "Sign O' the Times," ''Graffiti Bridge" and "The Black Album."  "He rewrote the rulebook, forging a synthesis of black funk and white rock that served as a blueprint for cutting-edge music in the Eighties," reads his dedication in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. "Prince made dance music that rocked and rock music that had a bristling, funky backbone. From the beginning, Prince and his music were androgynous, sly, sexy and provocative."
> 
> ...



See also:

*Prince, singer and superstar, dies aged 57 at Paisley Park*
_Fri, 22 Apr 2016 - The hugely acclaimed and influential musician Prince has died at his home in Minnesota, aged 57._


> The hugely popular, acclaimed and influential musician Prince has died at his home in Minnesota at the age of 57.  Police were summoned to his Paisley Park estate early on Thursday and found his body in a lift. An investigation has been opened.  Prince became a global superstar in the 1980s, with albums such as 1999, Purple Rain and Sign O' the Times.  No cause of death has been stated. A post-mortem investigation will take place on Friday.  His innovative music spanned rock, funk and jazz. He sold more than 100 million records during his career.  "It is with profound sadness that I am confirming that the legendary, iconic performer, Prince Rogers Nelson, has died," his spokeswoman said.
> 
> In a statement, Carver County Sheriff Jim Olson said his deputies responded to a medical call at about 09:43 local time (14:43 GMT) and later found an unresponsive adult male in an elevator at Paisley Park Studios.  First responders tried to revive him with CPR but he was pronounced dead at 10:07.  Hundreds of fans gathered outside Paisley Park. US President Barack Obama said the world had lost a "creative icon".
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 21, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> He died from the flu?
> 
> Yeah right.



Sorry, not so sure about this. I had said it believing what I had seen from someone else. But after checking it out, there is no official cause of death yet, but waiting for an autopsy


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 22, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > He died from the flu?
> ...


Word out is that he was a drug addict. That makes more sense.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 22, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Weasel, we are so used to hearing about musicians dying from drug addictions so I get why you feel the way you do. The word is out this morning that he died from the flu, wouldn't they be able to tell just by the initial blood tests of high amounts of a drug was in his system?
I will be surprised if it was a drug problem.


.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 22, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


It was reported by TMZ so I don't know. They said he had been looking frail, the flu doesn't knock you out that fast unless there are underlying health issues. A healthy adult can kick the flu out of their system. There's supposedly an autopsy going down pretty soon so they'll know for sure.


----------



## rcfieldz (Apr 22, 2016)

Who's next?


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 22, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> Who's next?


What the hell is keeping Keith Richards alive?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 22, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > Who's next?
> ...



Keith is pickled by all of the drugs and alcohol...
BTW I heard on the news that Prince had a hip surgery a while back and had some problems taking too many pain pills.. But we will see.

.


----------



## waltky (Apr 22, 2016)

'No sign' Prince's death was suicide...

*Prince death: 'No sign' it was suicide, sheriff says*
_Fri, 22 Apr 2016 - There is "no reason to believe" that Prince's death was suicide, a sheriff in Minnesota says after a post-mortem which suggests he died alone._


> There is "no reason to believe" that Prince's death was suicide, the sheriff of the Minnesota county where the singer had his home has said after a post-mortem examination.  There was no sign of trauma on the body, Sheriff Jim Olson said, suggesting the singer had died alone.  Prince, 57, was found dead in a lift on his Paisley Park estate on Thursday.  Fans have been wearing purple, the colour associated with the musician who sold more than 100m records.  His innovative music spanned rock, funk and jazz. He was at his peak in the 1980s with albums like Dirty Mind, 1999 and Sign O' The Times.
> 
> The sheriff warned that full results from the post-mortem could take several weeks, and the incident was still under investigation.  Mr Olson said it was not unusual for there to be no one in the residence except Prince.  The singer was last seen at about 20:00 on Wednesday night (01:00 GMT on Thursday) and was found unconscious by some of his staff at about 09:30 the next morning.  Prince had been rushed to hospital in Illinois six days earlier, while flying home from a concert in Georgia, but was treated and released a few hours later.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Prince’s body showed no signs of trauma; cause of death still unknown*
_April 22, 2016 : A four-hour autopsy was performed on Prince on Friday, but authorities said they are no closer to determining how the iconic musician died.  “It was a meticulous exam,” said Martha Weaver, spokeswoman for the Midwest Medical Examiners Office._


> Carver County Sheriff Jim Olson, whose officers responded to a 911 call at Prince’s Paisley Park estate Thursday morning, said the artist’s body showed no signs of trauma.  “There was no sign of violence,” Olson said at a Friday afternoon news conference.  Nor do investigators have “reason to believe it was suicide,” he said. “The rest of it is under investigation.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## konradv (Apr 23, 2016)

Raspberry Beret


----------



## konradv (Apr 23, 2016)

1999


----------



## waltky (Apr 24, 2016)

Billy Pauls dies, recorded Me an' Mrs. Jones...

*'Me and Mrs. Jones' singer Billy Paul dead at age 80*
_Apr. 24, 2016  — Billy Paul, a jazz and soul singer best known for the No. 1 hit ballad and "Philadelphia Soul" classic "Me and Mrs. Jones," died Sunday._


> Paul, whose career spanned for more than 60 years, died at his home in Blackwood, New Jersey, his co-manager, Beverly Gay, told The Associated Press. Paul, 80, had been diagnosed recently with pancreatic cancer, Gay said.  Known by his beard and large glasses, Paul was one of many singers who found success with the writing and producing team of Kenneth Gamble and Leon Huff, whose Philadelphia International Records also released music by the O'Jays, Harold Melvin & the Blue Notes, and Lou Rawls.  "Me and Mrs. Jones" was an extramarital confession and a characteristic Gamble and Huff production, setting Paul's thick tenor against a lush and sensuous arrangement. Many fans best remember the moment when Paul's otherwise subtle vocals jump as they reach the title words, stretching out "Me" and "And" into multiple syllables and repeating "Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones." (Paul himself was married to the same woman for decades).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 25, 2016)

waltky said:


> Billy Pauls dies, recorded Me an' Mrs. Jones...
> 
> *'Me and Mrs. Jones' singer Billy Paul dead at age 80*
> _Apr. 24, 2016  — Billy Paul, a jazz and soul singer best known for the No. 1 hit ballad and "Philadelphia Soul" classic "Me and Mrs. Jones," died Sunday._
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 26, 2016)

Madeline Sherwood

Madeleine Sherwood Dead: 'Flying Nun' Actress Was 93


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 9, 2016)

William Schallert, actor and union activist, has died at 93

and only a few short weeks after his television daughter/niece passed


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 19, 2016)

Morley Safer, Stalwart of ‘60 Minutes,’ Dies at 84

Morely Safer

1931-2016


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 20, 2016)

Alan Young

Alan Young, Two-Legged Star of 'Mister Ed,' Dies at 96


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 24, 2016)

Burt Kwouk, Cato from Pink Panther, dies age 85

Loved the way he would jump out and attack Peter Sellers from the oddest places.


----------



## waltky (May 31, 2016)

Gone home to be with the Lord...




*Trinity Broadcasting Network founder Jan Crouch dead at 78*
_May 31, 2016 - Crouch suffered massive stroke last week_


> On Saturday, the Trinity Broadcasting Network announced that Crouch had suffered a stroke in the Orlando area. The statement said she was resting comfortably, but the diagnosis wasn't good.  Early Tuesday, TBN said on Twitter: "Jan Crouch, known around the world as Momma Jan, has gone home."  Her husband, Paul, died in 2013.  Statement from Matt and Laurie Crouch:
> 
> "Laurie and I have just watched the transition of our precious Mother from this world to the next; watched her step into the presence of Jesus and into her heavenly reward. Jan Crouch, known around the world as Momma Jan, has gone home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## waltky (Jun 12, 2016)

The Voice singer shot and killed in Orlando...





* 'Voice' singer Christina Grimmie fatally shot after Florida show*
_Jun 11 2016 - A man thought to be a deranged fan fatally shot Christina Grimmie, a rising singing star who gained fame on YouTube and as a contestant on television's "The Voice," while she was signing autographs after a concert in Orlando, Florida, police said on Saturday._


> The suspect, identified as 27-year-old Kevin James Loibl of St. Petersburg, Florida, died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound after he was tackled by the 22-year-old singer's brother in the Friday evening attack, Orlando police said.  Loibl is believed to have traveled to Orlando for the event. He had two loaded handguns, additional ammunition and a hunting knife at the time of the shooting, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

* Singer Shot and Killed at Concert in Orlando*
_June 11, 2016 - Singer Christina Grimmie died early Saturday after being shot inside the Plaza Live concert venue in Orlando Friday night, police said._


> he shooting was reported at the Bumby Avenue venue east of downtown about 10:30 p.m. after a concert by the band Before you Exit and Grimmie, who has appeared on NBC's singing competition, The Voice.  Grimmie, 22, opened the show, then Before You Exit took the stage. The show ended about 10 p.m., police spokeswoman Wanda Miglio said.  After the show, Grimmie and the band signed autographs near a merchandise table inside.  That's when a man armed with two guns walked up and opened fire on her, Miglio said. She was hit at least once.  Her brother tackled the suspect to the ground. The suspect then fatally shot himself.
> 
> Police are working to confirm his identity, Miglio said.  "This is a very tragic event. This should have been something fun and exciting and for this to happen is just a tragedy," Miglio said.  Grimmie was taken to the hospital in critical condition. Police confirmed at 3 a.m. Saturday that she died from her injuries.  Miglio said no one else was injured because of the actions by Grimmie's brother.  Miglio said she was unsure of the venue's security and how the man was able to enter with two guns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 15, 2016)

Ann Morgan Guilbert, Millie on 'Dick Van Dyke Show,' Dies at 87


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 27, 2016)

Bud Spencer, Italian actor known for spaghetti westerns, gone at age 86.


----------



## waltky (Jul 9, 2016)

Sydney Schanberg, Killing Fields author, passes on...




*Sydney Schanberg, Pulitzer Prize-winning journalist, dies at 82*
_July 9, 2016 - Memoir on Cambodian translator inspired “The Killing Fields”;  Was New York Newsday columnist for 10 years_


> Sydney H. Schanberg, a former New York Newsday columnist whose Pulitzer Prize-winning coverage of the war in Cambodia for The New York Times inspired an Academy Award-winning movie, died Saturday. He was 82.  In 1975, three years after Schanberg hired Dith Pran as his translator and assistant in Phnom Penh, the two were captured when Communist guerrillas overran the capital.  While Schanberg fled, Pran remained behind. One year later, Schanberg won the Pulitzer for international reporting “at great risk.”
> 
> Pran managed to escape years later, and Charles Kaiser, a colleague and friend of Schanberg, recalled his reunion with Pran as a turning point in Schanberg’s happiness.  “It was the miracle that really redeemed Sydney because until that time, he felt terrible every day of his life because he left behind his great friend in Cambodia and he hadn’t been able to save him,” Kaiser said. “He got a call that Dith was in some refugee camp, and Sydney flew off and that was really his redemption.”  Pran was hired by The Times. “The Death and Life of Dith Pran,” the memoir Schanberg wrote, was the basis for the 1984 film “The Killing Fields.”
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 11, 2016)

I remember that song - but like most songs back then, ya couldn't make out the words...




*'Sukiyaki' lyricist Rokusuke Ei dies*
_\Mon, 11 Jul 2016 - Prominent Japanese lyricist Rokusuke Ei, who composed the 1963 worldwide hit Sukiyaki, dies aged 83._


> The composer of Chinese descent was best known for his work on the 1963 worldwide smash hit Sukiyaki, which protested against continued US military presence.  The song was released in 1961 and topped the US Billboard charts, selling more than 13m copies worldwide.  Relatives said Mr Ei suffered from Parkinson's disease and prostate cancer and died peacefully at home.  An established author and radio broadcaster, Mr Ei published several books, including a novel about death and illness which sold more than 20m copies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2016)

waltky said:


> Nat King Cole's daughter...
> 
> *Singer Natalie Cole dead at 65*
> _1 Jan.`16  - Grammy-winning singer Natalie Cole, the daughter of Nat King Cole, has died at the age of 65, her family said on Friday._
> ...




Very sad, she was a great talent.


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2016)

Dean Martin's youngest son dies at 62
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/09/arts/music/ricci-martin-son-of-dean-martin-dies-at-62.html


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 13, 2016)

Big when I was a teen

Glen Yarlbough

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/13/a...nger-with-the-limeliters-dies-at-86.html?_r=0


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 14, 2016)

The actor that played R2D2 in the original Star Wars movies passed away as well...


Hollywood Pays Respects To ‘Star War’s Kenny Baker: “The Heart And Soul Of R2-D2”


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 14, 2016)

Marion Berry Jr
Son of former Mayor Marion Berry

Marion Barry’s Son Dies Of Apparent Drug Overdose

Possible drug overdose


----------



## waltky (Aug 21, 2016)

Matt Roberts, former guitarist of 3 Doors Down, dies of apparent overdose...




*Founder and former guitarist of 3 Doors Down dies at 38*
_Sunday 21st August, 2016. - Former 3 Doors Down guitarist, Matt Roberts, has died of an apparent drug overdose, reports TMZ._


> Roberts, aged 38, was found dead in a hotel at Wisconsin on early Saturday morning. The guitarist was scheduled to perform at a charity event this weekend.  His father Darell, who stayed with him in the hotel room next to the guitarist, told TMZ that his son was rehearsing until 1 a.m. on the previous night and then headed to his hotel room. Darell was woken up by detectives the next morning informing him of his son’s death. He reportedly said that prescription drugs were involved, which could have led to an accidental overdose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 22, 2016)

Pioneer in fight against smallpox passes away...




*Researcher Who Led Fight to Eradicate Smallpox Dies at 87*
_August 22, 2016 - The American epidemiologist who led the World Health Organization's vaccination effort that in 1977 wiped out smallpox, one of the world's most feared contagious diseases, has died._


> Dr. Donald "D.A.'' Henderson was 87 when he died Friday at a hospice care facility in Towson, Maryland, from complications following a hip fracture, Johns Hopkins University said in a statement. Henderson was a former dean of the school's Bloomberg School of Public Health.  "D.A. was a force of nature who, until relatively recently, seemed invulnerable. Public health has lost a hero," wrote Michael Klag, current dean of the Bloomberg School.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 30, 2016)

Gene Wilder, star of Mel Brooks movies, dies at 83


----------



## waltky (Sep 11, 2016)

WWII kiss lady dies...




*Woman in iconic WWII Times Square kiss photograph dies at 92*
_September 10, 2016 — The woman kissed by an ecstatic sailor in Times Square celebrating the end of World War II has died._


> Greta Zimmer Friedman’s son says his mother died Thursday at a Richmond, Virginia, hospital of what he called complications from old age. She was 92.  Friedman was a 21-year-old dental assistant in a nurse’s uniform on Aug. 14, 1945. She went to Times Square amid reports that the war had ended. That’s when she was kissed by George Mendonsa celebrating Japan’s surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 17, 2016)

Was Virginia Woolf about his mother?...




*Renowned US playwright Edward Albee dies aged 88*
_Saturday 17th September, 2016 | Three-time Pulitzer Prize-winning playwright Edward Albee, who challenged theatrical convention in masterworks such as Who's Afraid Of Virginia Woolf? has died. He was 88._


> He died at his home in Montauk, east of New York, on Friday, his personal assistant Jackob Holder said. No cause of death was immediately given, although he had suffered from diabetes.  With the deaths of Arthur Miller and August Wilson in 2005, he was arguably America's greatest living playwright.  Several years ago, before undergoing extensive surgery, Albee penned a note to be issued at the time of his death: "To all of you who have made my being alive so wonderful, so exciting and so full, my thanks and all my love."  Albee was proclaimed the playwright of his generation after his blistering Who's Afraid Of Virginia Woolf? opened on Broadway in 1962.  The Tony-winning play, still widely considered Albee's finest, was made into an award-winning 1966 film starring Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton.
> 
> The play's sharp-tongued humour and dark themes were the hallmarks of Albee's style. In more than 30 plays, he skewered such mainstays of American culture as marriage, child-rearing, religion and upper-class comforts.  "It's just a quirk of the brain that makes one a playwright," Albee said in 2008. "I have the same experiences that everybody else does, but ... I feel the need to translate a lot of what happens to me, a lot of what I think, into a play."  Praise for the playwright came from far and wide on Twitter after his death.  Mia Farrow, who was in a staged reading of Who's Afraid Of Virginia Woolf? called Albee one of the great playwrights of our time.  Michael McKean wrote: "There was only one Edward Albee. #Irreplaceable." Playwright Lynn Nottage wrote: "I will miss his wit, irreverence & wisdom. He enlivened the theatre landscape."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 28, 2016)

Another of the Greatest Generation passes on...




*Bataan Death March Survivor, Artist Ben Steele Dies at 98*
_Sep 27, 2016 — Ben Steele's hold on his sanity as a prisoner of war after surviving the Bataan Death March relied on hidden scraps of paper, stolen pieces of charcoal and his artist's memory of scenes from his home in Montana._


> "I used to dream about Montana more than anything else, more than I did food — and I used to dream about food all the time," Steele once said.  "I was awful sick and I thought I was going crazy, so I had to do something to occupy my mind," he said.  Steele, a former art professor, died Sunday in Billings with his wife Shirley and daughters Julie Jorgenson and Rosemarie Steele at his side.  He had been in hospice care for more than a year and succumbed to an infection, Julie Jorgenson said. He was 98.  Many people knew Steele's stories from World War II and what he endured as a prisoner, but "it's his personality, his warm caring personality that made people love him," Jorgenson said. "His students would come up to me and say, 'Ben and I have a special bond.' But he made everyone feel special."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 8, 2016)

USS Arizona Survivor of Pearl Harbor Attack Dies...




*One of Last USS Arizona Survivors of Pearl Harbor Attack Dies*
_Oct 07, 2016 -- One of six remaining crew members who served on board the  USS Arizona during the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor has died._


> Raymond Haerry was 94. His son said the Navy veteran died Sept. 27 in Rhode Island. He was one of six remaining survivors from the battleship that took direct bomb and torpedo hits from Japanese warplanes on Dec. 7, 1941.  The surprise attack on the U.S. Pacific Fleet plunged America into World War II. The day after Pearl Harbor was struck, President Franklin D. Roosevelt asked Congress to declare war against the Japanese empire.  Raymond Haerry Jr. told The Associated Press on Friday that his father ran to an anti-aircraft gun when the Japanese attacked, but its ammunition was in storage. As he tried to get the ammo, a bomb exploded on deck.  Haerry Jr. said his father jumped into flaming waters, swam to shore, and fired at enemy aircraft from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*75 Years Later, Seaman Killed in Pearl Harbor to Return Home*
_Oct 07, 2016 — Three-quarters of a century after he was killed during the surprise Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor, the remains of a young Navy sailor finally are heading home to Kansas._


> Lewis Lowell Wagoner was a 20-year-old Navy seaman second class when he perished and was declared missing after the Dec. 7, 1941, attack that propelled the United States into World War II. Wagoner was aboard the USS Oklahoma when that battleship, along with other U.S. warships, was doomed by torpedoes while helplessly moored in Pearl Harbor.  Wagoner's body, unidentified at the time, eventually was recovered, along with several hundred fellow shipmates. All of them were buried as "unknowns" in a Hawaii cemetery. But last year, the U.S. military dug up the mass graves and began a painstaking push by special military laboratories to put names to the remains, using pre-war dental records and modern advances in DNA testing.
> 
> Wagoner's remains are to be flown Friday to Wichita, Kansas, a day before a memorial service and interment with military honors at a family plot in Harvey County's Whitewater Cemetery. A bronze grave marker — noting the Missouri-born serviceman's status as a Purple Heart recipient — already awaits him in a row of final resting places for three of his seven brothers. Just one brother, 87-year-old Carl Wagoner of Syracuse, Utah, is still living.  While saying "it's a joy that we're finally able to bring Uncle Lewis home," 70-year-old Wichita niece Linda Guinn called it bittersweet in that only one sibling is able see it happen.  "When his brothers all were younger, they were always talking about Lewis and wondering if he could ever be brought home," said Doris Wagoner, Lewis Wagoner's sister-in-law. Her husband — Merle Wagoner, a Navy veteran of the Korean War — died three years ago at the age of 79.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 21, 2016)

Chess Records co-founder Phil Chess dies at 95...




*Phil Chess, Pioneering Blues and Rock Exec, Dead at 95*
_20 Oct.`16 - Prolific record producer and Chess Records co-founder helped introduced Chuck Berry, Muddy Waters, Bo Diddley, Etta James to world_


> Phil Chess, who co-founded the legendary label Chess Records with his brother Leonard and helped make Chicago the epicenter of the blues, died Wednesday at his home in Tucson, Arizona. He was 95.  Chess' nephew Craig Glicken confirmed his uncle's death to the Chicago Sun-Times, adding that the former record label executive was in good health.  Born Fiszel Czyż in Poland in 1921, Chess' family immigrated to Chicago – and changed their last name to Chess – in 1928. ("We came from Poland in 1928. That was blues all the time," Chess once told Vanity Fair.) After a stint in the army, in 1950, Chess joined his brother Leonard – who purchased a stake of Aristocrat Records – in the music business. Their label was eventually renamed Chess Records.
> 
> The Chess brothers' specialty was blues and R&B – "race music" as it was called at the time – with Chess Records signing legendary artists like Willie Dixon, Muddy Waters, Howlin' Wolf, Bo Diddley, Chuck Berry, Sonny Boy Williamson, Etta James, John Lee Hooker, Elmore James and Buddy Guy. The Chess brothers often served as producers for their artists' recordings.  Following news of Phil Chess' death, Guy told the Sun-Times, "Phil and Leonard Chess were cuttin' the type of music nobody else was paying attention to – Muddy, Howlin’ Wolf, Little Walter, Sonny Boy, Jimmy Rogers, I could go on and on – and now you can take a walk down State Street today and see a portrait of Muddy that’s 10 stories tall. The Chess Brothers had a lot to do with that. They started Chess Records and made Chicago what it is today, the Blues capital of the world. I'll always be grateful for that."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 24, 2016)

`60's Singer Bobby Vee passes at 73...

*Bobby Vee: 1960s pop singer dies aged 73*
_Mon, 24 Oct 2016 - Bobby Vee, best known for 1960s hits including Rubber Ball and Take Good Care of my Baby, dies at the age of 73._


> Vee released more than 25 albums during his career, retiring in 2011 after being diagnosed with early-onset Alzheimer's disease.  Vee's son Jeff Velline said the singer died peacefully surrounded by family on Monday.  It was "the end of a long hard road", Mr Velline said.  He described his father as "a person who brought joy all over the world", adding: "That was his job."  Vee's big break came about in 1959 at the age of 15 when he filled in for Buddy Holly after the singer's death in a plane crash.  Ritchie Valens and The Big Bopper were also killed in the accident in Iowa, along with the pilot, Roger Peterson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Pete Burns: Dead or Alive singer dies aged 57*
_Mon, 24 Oct 2016 - Dead or Alive singer Pete Burns dies aged 57 after suffering a cardiac arrest, his management says._


> A statement on Twitter said it was with "greatest sadness" that it had to break the "tragic news" that Burns died suddenly on Sunday.  Burns had a hit with You Spin Me Round in 1985 and appeared on Celebrity Big Brother in 2006.  The management statement said: "All of his family and friends are devastated by the loss of our special star."  It continued: "He was a true visionary, a beautiful talented soul, and he will be missed by all who loved and appreciated everything he was and all of the wonderful memories he has left us with."
> 
> 'Great true eccentric'
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 1, 2016)

Another of the 'Greatest Generation' passes on...




*Audley Coulthurst of Famed Tuskegee Airmen Dies in NYC at 92*
_Oct 31, 2016 — A former member of the pioneering black aviation group the Tuskegee Airmen has died. Audley Coulthurst was 92._


> Audra Coulthurst says her father died Thursday at a Veterans Affairs facility in Brooklyn after suffering a cardiac arrest.  Coulthurst enlisted in the Army in 1942 and became one of the first black military pilots in the U.S.  Although Tuskegee Airmen faced discrimination in a segregated military, the fighter squadrons were among the most respected in World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2016)

waltky said:


> `60's Singer Bobby Vee passes at 73...
> 
> *Bobby Vee: 1960s pop singer dies aged 73*
> _Mon, 24 Oct 2016 - Bobby Vee, best known for 1960s hits including Rubber Ball and Take Good Care of my Baby, dies at the age of 73._
> ...




A huge  part of American musical history   from the late  1950s early 1960s gone......


(((RIP  Bobby Vee)))


​


----------



## waltky (Nov 10, 2016)

Leonard Cohen dies at 82...




*Leonard Cohen, rock music's poetic visionary, dies at age 82*
_November 10, 2016 - Leonard Cohen, rock music's man of letters whose songs fused religious imagery with themes of redemption and sexual desire, earning him critical and popular acclaim, has died at age 82, a statement on his Facebook page said._


> "It is with profound sorrow we report that legendary poet, songwriter and artist, Leonard Cohen has passed away," a statement on the Facebook page said. "We have lost one of music’s most revered and prolific visionaries."  The statement did not provide further details on Cohen's death, and representatives for the singer could not be reached immediately for comment. It said a memorial was planned in Los Angeles, where Cohen had lived for many years.  "R.I.P. Leonard Cohen," singer-songwriter Carole King said on Twitter.
> 
> Singer Roseanne Cash echoed the lyrics from Cohen's song "Anthem" when she said in a tweet: "Leonard Cohen is dead. There's a crack in everything. No light yet."  Cohen, a native of Quebec, was already a celebrated poet and novelist when he moved to New York in 1966 at age 31 to break into the music business.  Before long, critics were comparing him to Bob Dylan for the lyrical force of his songwriting.  Although he influenced many musicians and won many honors, including induction into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame and the Order of Canada, Cohen rarely made the pop music charts with his sometimes moody folk-rock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex. (Nov 11, 2016)

*Robert Vaughn, Who Starred as Napoleon Solo in ‘Man From U.N.C.L.E,’ Dies at 83*







http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/12/arts/television/robert-vaughn-dead.html?_r=0


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2016)

*"Leon Russell Dies; Southern-Rock Legend Was 74*

Russell "had heart bypass surgery in July and was recovering from that," his record company tells NPR in confirming Russell's death. The musician had been hoping to resume touring in January.

A native of Oklahoma, Russell's talents — and his unique ability to span country and gospel, blues and rock — led him to collaborate with many of the finest musicians of the past 50 years, from Joe Cocker and B.B. King to Elton John and Willie Nelson.

His hit songs include "This Masquerade" — which was recorded by both George Benson and The Carpenters — and "Superstar," written with Bonnie Bramlett. Others included "Delta Lady" and "A Song For You" — which was recorded by both Andy Williams and Ray Charles."

Leon Russell Dies; Southern-Rock Legend Was 74


----------



## waltky (Nov 13, 2016)

Leon Russell passes on...




*Leon Russell, musician known for dynamic performances, dies at 74*
_Sun Nov 13, 2016 | Leon Russell, who emerged in the 1970s as one of rock 'n' roll's most dynamic performers and songwriters after playing anonymously on dozens of pop hits as a much-in-demand studio pianist in the 1960s, died on Sunday at age 74._


> Russell, who was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 2011, died in his sleep in Nashville, Tennessee, his wife said in a statement on his website.  Russell suffered health problems in his later years, having surgery to stop leaking brain fluid in 2010 and suffering a heart attack in July 2016.  "He was recovering from heart surgery in July and looked forward to getting back on the road in January," said his wife, Jan Bridges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 17, 2016)

Granny says it sounds suspicious to her...

*Leonard Cohen: Singer died in sleep after fall*
_Thu, 17 Nov 2016 - Canadian singer Leonard Cohen died in his sleep after a fall during the night, his manager says._


> The 82-year-old singer's death was "sudden, unexpected and peaceful", Robert B Kory said in a statement.  No cause was given by the family when Cohen's death was announced last week.
> 
> The statement said that Cohen died on 7 November - three days before an announcement was made to the public. He was buried in Montreal on 10 November.  "With only immediate family and a few lifelong friends present, he was lowered into the ground in an unadorned pine box, next to his mother and father,'' the singer's son Adam Cohen wrote last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## keepitreal (Nov 17, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RIP...Democrat party.


Your avatar made it that much funnier!

I love when something I read makes me laugh out loud!

eta: and you posted that back in January... ROFLMAO


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 17, 2016)

keepitreal said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RIP...Democrat party.
> ...



   Yeah...i'd say I was a prophet but it was pretty clear that America was done with barry and company.


----------



## waltky (Nov 19, 2016)

Dr. Denton Cooley famed U.S. heart surgeon dies at 96...

*Pioneering U.S. heart surgeon, Denton Cooley, dies at 96*
_Nov 18 2016 - Dr. Denton Cooley, who sparked controversy and a feud with another pioneering heart surgeon when he performed the world's first artificial heart implant in 1969, died on Friday at the age of 96, the Texas Heart Institute said._


> Cooley, who also performed the first successful human heart transplant in the United States, founded the Texas Heart Institute and was one of the most celebrated heart surgeons in the world.  The Texas native was also known however for a long-running dispute with another world-renowned innovative surgeon in Houston, Dr. Michael DeBakey, over the implant operation.  A spokeswoman for Texas Children's Hospital, where Cooley's son-in-law acts as surgeon in chief, said Cooley died in his Houston home on Friday morning, surrounded by his four daughters.
> 
> Cooley, who estimated he operated on about 100,000 people, developed many techniques used in cardiovascular surgery and received honors including the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the highest U.S. civilian award.  "Nothing can compare with the activity of the human heart," Cooley, who grew up wanting to be a dentist like his father, once told an interviewer. "And besides that, it's always had a special connotation in our society, or in our life. It's been the seat of the soul and the seat of emotions.  "But now we find that it really is a tough little organ. It can tolerate a great deal and it certainly has been revealed that it can be corrected in many ways and even replaced by organ transplantation."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 19, 2016)

Soul singer Sharon Jones dies at 60...

*Big-voiced Dap-Kings soul singer Sharon Jones dies at 60*
_November 19, 2016 -- Sharon Jones, the stout powerhouse who shepherded a soul revival despite not finding stardom until middle age, has died. She was 60._


> Jones' representative, Judy Miller Silverman, said Jones died Friday at a Cooperstown, New York, hospital after battling pancreatic cancer. Loved ones and members of her retro-soul band, the Dap-Kings, were among those surrounding her, Silverman said.  The story of Jones' battle with cancer, first diagnosed in 2013, was told in Barbara Kopple's documentary, "Miss Sharon Jones!" released earlier this year. Though she triumphantly returned to the stage in 2015 after the cancer went into remission, Jones late last year announced its return. Still, Jones mounted another comeback with the defiant single "I'm Still Here" and hit the road again this summer with the Dap-Kings even while undergoing chemotherapy.  "You got to be brave," a debilitated Jones told the Associated Press in July , in between tour stops. "I want to use the time that I have. I don't want to spend it all laid up, wishing I had done that gig."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 20, 2016)

Can anybody put up a youtube video of Drift Away?...

*Award-winning songwriter Mentor Williams dies at 70*
_Sun, Nov 20, 2016 - Mentor Williams, the award-winning songwriter behind the 1970s hit Drift Away, which became a soulful rock ’n’ roll anthem aired on radio stations for generations, has died in Taos, New Mexico, at age 70, his brother said on Friday._


> Actor and songwriter Paul Williams, who is the president of the American Society of Composers, Authors and Publishers, confirmed that his brother, Mentor Williams, died on Wednesday morning after battling lung cancer.  Paul Williams, who is 76, said he was with his brother when he died at home in northern New Mexico.  “It seemed the closer we got to his death the more absolute joy he claimed to feel,” the elder Williams said. “He was an amazingly kind, big-hearted cowboy.”
> 
> Mentor Williams’ Drift Away was sung by pop artist Dobie Gray in 1973 and reached No. 5 on the Billboard charts that year.  Gray, who died in 2011, had prior hits, including the 1964 pop song In-Crowd, but had been in desperate need of another break in the early 1970s after reaching a lull in his career.  He teamed up with Williams. The songwriter had produced Drift Away for another artist, but it did not pan out.  “He took a singer who the music industry had kind of considered yesterday’s news and he cut a classic album with him,” Paul Williams said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Nov 20, 2016)

waltky said:


> Can anybody put up a youtube video of Drift Away?...


Sure can, Waltky, this is the Dobie Gray version, probably the best known, here you go:


----------



## waltky (Dec 8, 2016)

Greg Lake of Emerson, Lake & Palmer follows Keith Emerson into the Great Beyond...




*Guitarist/singer Greg Lake of Emerson, Lake and Palmer dies*
_Dec 8,`16 -- Musician Greg Lake co-founded both King Crimson and Emerson, Lake and Palmer - bands that helped define the sprawling, influential but often-maligned genre known as progressive rock._


> Lake, who died of cancer at 69, was instrumental in bringing classical influences, epic length, mythic scope and 1970s excess into rock 'n' roll, winning millions of fans before punk swept in and spoiled the party.  Manager Stewart Young said in a statement that Lake died Wednesday after "a long and stubborn battle with cancer."  Born in the southern English seaside town of Poole in 1947, Lake founded King Crimson with guitarist Robert Fripp in the late 1960s. The band pioneered the ambitious genre that came to be known as progressive rock.  He went on to form ELP with keyboardist Keith Emerson and drummer Carl Palmer. With Lake as vocalist and guitarist, ELP impressed crowds at the 1970 Isle of Wight Festival, in a lineup that also featured Jimi Hendrix and The Who.
> 
> The band released six platinum-selling albums characterized by songs of epic length, classical influence and ornate imagery, and toured with elaborate light shows and theatrical staging.  One album was a live interpretation of Russian composer Modest Mussorgsky's "Pictures at an Exhibition." It reached the top 10 in both Britain and the United States, a feat that seems astonishing now. Another, "Tarkus," contains a 20-minute track telling the story of the titular creature, a mythic armadillo-tank.  Emerson, Lake and Palmer's 1973 album "Brain Salad Surgery" included a nearly 30-minute composition called "Karn Evil 9" that featured a Moog synthesizer and the eerie, carnival-like lyric: "Welcome back my friends, to the show that never ends."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 11, 2016)

Queen of Gypsy music passes on...




*Esma Redzepova, Macedonia's 'Romany music queen', dies at 73*
_Sun, 11 Dec 2016 - Esma Redzepova, a former Eurovision entrant dubbed "Macedonia's Romany music queen", dies at 73._


> Esma Redzepova died in Skopje following a short illness, according to hospital and family sources.  Redzepova represented Macedonia in Eurovision 2013 and sung the opening credits for the 2006 film Borat.  But she boasted a career spanning more than five decades, during which she battled racism and prejudice of various kinds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 16, 2016)

A compassionate man passes on...




*Veteran Lawrence Colburn Dies; Helped End Vietnam's My Lai Massacre*
_Dec 16, 2016 | Lawrence Manley Colburn, a helicopter gunner in the Vietnam War, has died at 67._


> Lawrence Manley Colburn, a helicopter gunner in the Vietnam War who helped end the slaughter of hundreds of unarmed Vietnamese villagers by U.S. troops at My Lai, has died. He was 67.  Lisa Colburn, speaking with The Associated Press on Thursday evening, said her husband of 31 years was diagnosed with cancer in late September and died Tuesday.  "It was very quick," she said by phone from her Canton, Georgia, home near Atlanta. "He was a very peaceful man who had a great desire for there to be a peaceful world."  She also called him "a compassionate person who was a hero in many people's eyes."
> 
> Colburn was the last surviving member of a U.S. Army crew that ended the My Lai massacre of March 16, 1968. According to accounts, pilot Hugh Thompson landed the helicopter between unarmed villagers and American troops and ordered Colburn and crew chief Glenn Andreotta to cover him.  Thompson then persuaded members of Charlie Company to stop shooting. The company's soldiers had begun shooting that day even though they hadn't come under attack, authorities later said. They added that it quickly escalated into an orgy of killing that claimed as many as 504 civilians — most of whom were women, children and the elderly.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 17, 2016)

Henry Heimlich who invented the Heimlich maneuver passes on...




*Heimlich manoeuvre inventor dies aged 96*
_Sat, 17 Dec 2016 - US doctor Henry Heimlich, who invented the manoeuvre used to help victims of choking, dies at 96._


> Dr Heimlich died at a hospital in the US city of Cincinnati early on Saturday following complications from a heart attack he suffered on Monday, his family says.  Dr Heimlich invented the lifesaving technique, which uses abdominal thrusts to clear a person's airway, in 1974.  In May he used the technique himself to save a woman at his retirement home.  He dislodged a piece of meat with a bone in it from the airway of an 87-year-old woman, telling the BBC: "I didn't know I really could do it until the other day."  Dr Heimlich was director of surgery at the Jewish Hospital in Cincinnati when he devised the technique.
> 
> In a statement released to the media, Dr Heimlich's family said he had been "a hero to many people around the world".  "From the time Dad began his medical career in New York City, to the time he practised as a thoracic surgeon in Cincinnati, he was committed to coming up with simple, effective ideas that helped save lives and significantly improved people's quality of life," it said.  The anti-choking manoeuvre was not Dr Heimlich's only success. In 1962 he developed the Heimlich Chest Drain Valve which was credited with saving many soldiers' lives in the Vietnam War and is still used for patients undergoing chest surgery.
> 
> ...



Related:

*Who, What, Why: How easy is it to do the Heimlich manoeuvre?*
_11 February 2014 - Hollywood actor Clint Eastwood has been credited with saving the life of another man who was choking on a piece of cheese. But how easy is it to do?_


> The actor reportedly realised the fellow party guest couldn't breathe and performed the Heimlich manoeuvre on him. The technique requires a rescuer to carry out abdominal thrusts on a choke victim to dislodge the blockage.
> 
> A first aider will initially establish the person is choking. They may be holding their throat, turning red in the face, and attempting to cough.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Dog saves US owner with Heimlich technique*
_Wednesday, 28 March 2007 - A dog owner in the US state of Maryland says her golden retriever Toby saved her from choking to death by performing the Heimlich manoeuvre._


> Debbie Parkhurst, 45, said she was eating an apple at home last Friday when a piece became lodged in her throat and she began to choke.  Ms Parkhurst said she pounded on her own chest but could not move the piece.  Toby joined in, jumping on her chest and dislodging the apple, then licking her face so she would not pass out.
> 
> Chat shows
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 22, 2016)

Was suffering from stage 4 cancer when she appeared on Jeopardy...




*Tributes paid to Jeopardy winner who died before quiz broadcast*
_Thu, 22 Dec 2016 - Tributes are paid to a US woman whose appearances on the Jeopardy quiz were broadcast after she died._


> Tributes have been paid to a US woman with colon cancer whose appearances in a six-game series of wins on the popular quiz show Jeopardy were first broadcast eight days after she died.  Cindy Stowell was recorded appearing in the show between August and September.  The science content developer, 41, needed to take painkillers to do so, at one point becoming so weak that her voice was barely audible.  The show's producers say she bravely gave her prize money to cancer groups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 23, 2016)

^^^ I pray that woman did what she could to try and beat the sickness before it beat her.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## waltky (Dec 24, 2016)

Former astronaut Piers Sellers joins John Glenn in the Great Beyond...




*Piers Sellers, NASA Climate Scientist, Former Astronaut, Dies at 61*
_December 24, 2016 | WASHINGTON — Piers Sellers, a climate scientist and former astronaut who gained fame late in life for his eloquent commentary about the earth’s fragility and his own cancer diagnosis, has died. He was 61.  Sellers died Friday morning in Houston of pancreatic cancer, NASA said in a statement._


> Sellers shared his astronaut’s perspective on climate change in Leonardo DiCaprio’s documentary, “Before the Flood,” released this fall. He told DiCaprio that seeing the earth’s atmosphere as a “tiny little onion skin” from space helped him gain a fuller understanding of the planet’s delicacy.  He also wrote a New York Times op-ed about grappling with the meaning of his life’s work after learning he had terminal cancer. In both the film and the op-ed, he was optimistic, arguing that he expected human ingenuity to rescue the planet from a dire future of runaway global warming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 25, 2016)

It wasn't her time - until now...




*Vesna Vulovic, stewardess who survived 33000ft fall, dies*
_24 December 2016 - Vesna Vulovic, an air stewardess who survived the highest ever fall by a human being after her plane broke up at 33,000ft (10,000m), has died aged 66._


> State TV in Vulovic's home country of Serbia said she was found dead in her apartment in Belgrade. The cause of death was not immediately known. Vulovic was working on a Yugoslav Airlines Douglas DC-9 on 26 Jan 1972 when a suspected bomb brought the plane down among mountains in Czechoslovakia. All 27 other passengers and crew died. According to investigators, Vulovic was trapped by a food cart in the plane's tail section as it plummeted to earth in freezing temperatures. The tail landed in a heavily wooded and snow-blanketed part of a moutainside, which was thought to have cushioned the impact.
> 
> Vulovic was rescued by Bruno Honke, a woodsman who heard her screaming in the dark while the debris came down around them. It was suspected that a bomb was planted inside the jet during a stopover in Copenhagen, Denmark, but nothing was ever proven and no arrests were made. After arriving in hospital, Vulovic fell into a coma for 10 days. She had a fractured skull, two crushed vertebrae and she had broken her pelvis, several ribs and both legs. "I was broken, and the doctors put me back together again," she told the New York Times in 2008. "Nobody ever expected me to live this long."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 25, 2016)

Another pop star passes on...





*George Michael: Pop superstar dies at 53*
_26 December 2016 - Singer George Michael has died at the age of 53, his publicist has said._


> The star, who launched his career with Wham! in the 1980s and continued his success as a solo performer, is said to have "passed away peacefully at home" in Goring, Oxfordshire.  Thames Valley Police say they are treating the death as unexplained but there were no suspicious circumstances.  His former Wham! bandmate Andrew Ridgeley said he was "heartbroken at the loss of my beloved friend".  Writing on Twitter and referring to Michael as "Yog", a nickname for "Yours Only George", he added: "Me, his loved ones, his friends, the world of music, the world at large. 4ever loved. A xx"
> 
> In a statement, Michael's publicist said: "It is with great sadness that we can confirm our beloved son, brother and friend George passed away peacefully at home over the Christmas period.  "The family would ask that their privacy be respected at this difficult and emotional time. There will be no further comment at this stage."  On Instagram, Sir Elton John posted a photograph of himself with Michael, writing: "I am in deep shock. I have lost a beloved friend - the kindest, most generous soul and a brilliant artist. My heart goes out to his family and all of his fans."
> 
> ...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 25, 2016)

*Six more days and we will be in another year finally.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I wasn't a fan, but if there is any song from him that I don't mind, its "I'm Never Going To Dance Again".*


----------



## waltky (Dec 26, 2016)

Helped find powerful evidence of dark matter...




*Vera Rubin, who did pioneering work on dark matter, dies*
_December 26, 2016 — Vera Rubin, a pioneering astronomer who helped find powerful evidence of dark matter, has died, her son said Monday. She was 88._


> Allan Rubin, a professor of geosciences at Princeton University, told The Associated Press his mother died Sunday night of natural causes. He said the Philadelphia native had been living in the Princeton area. Vera Rubin found that galaxies don't quite rotate the way they were predicted, and that lent support to the theory that some other force was at work, namely dark matter. Dark matter, which hasn't been directly observed, makes up 27 percent of universe — as opposed to 5 percent of the universe being normal matter. Scientists better understand what dark matter isn't rather than what it is.
> 
> Rubin's scientific achievements earned her numerous honors, including becoming the second female astronomer to be elected to the National Academy of Sciences. She also received the National Medal of Science from President Bill Clinton in 1993 "for her pioneering research programs in observational cosmology." Rubin's interest in astronomy began as a young girl and grew with the involvement of her father, Philip Cooper, an electrical engineer who helped her build a telescope and took her to meetings of amateur astronomers.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 27, 2016)

Richard Adams author of Watership Down dies aged 96...




*Watership Down author Richard Adams dies aged 96*
_Tue, 27 Dec 2016 - The author of Watership Down, Richard Adams, has died aged 96, his daughter says._


> Juliet Johnson said her father had been "ailing for some time" but "died peacefully" on Christmas Eve.  Watership Down, a children's classic about a group of rabbits in search of a new home after their warren was destroyed, was first published in 1972.  Adams was 52 when he wrote it, after first telling the story to his two daughters on a long car journey.  It went on to become a best-seller, with tens of millions of copies bought around the world.
> 
> 'Magical night'
> 
> ...


----------



## konradv (Jan 1, 2017)

Not music, but another death of a celebrity to round out 2016.  
RIP, William Christopher.

William Christopher, Father Mulcahy on M*A*S*H, dies - CNN.com


----------

